# Cold hard starting



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

The QSW has been kinda weird with starting for awhile. At first it would start fine but seem to be idling a little low but the battery and oxs lights would stay on until I revved it a little.


As of a couple days ago, it seems to not want to start at all when cold. I have to crank the starter for a good fifteen seconds for it to catch, and once it starts it stays at the same low idle with the battery and oxs lights on, and won't rev up even when I push the accelerator. This lasts about 20-30 seconds until it starts to act normal.


I just tried it again with the accelerator to the floor and although I still had to crank it for too long it started much easier and didn't do the light up and no rev thing.

All of these problems are much less noticeable, if at all, if the car is started within about 30 min of it running before.

????:banghead:


----------

